# The Military Hospital, USA Sept '14



## mookster (Nov 2, 2014)

'Hey do you fancy going somewhere completely different for a change?' was the question that was posed to me in August by one of my contacts as I was planning various parts of my America trip out.

What eventually unfolded was our absolutely mental no-sleep weekender which involved three flights in two days, a bus ride with an ex-prostitute, falling asleep in bars, an LGBT parade and a very nearly lost bag containing all my everything I needed to live, and three epic locations. The Power Plant (report up separately) was the first port of call, and two buses, a train, two planes and a taxi later - involving a very nail-biting half hour gap to reach our connection in Atlanta which is the biggest airport in the entire observable universe - we arrived outside the best hospital I have ever explored.

This former military hospital buried deep in the United States shut it's doors in 1979 and although largely stripped, owing to it's location, good security (some serious fencing going on here!) and the open museum next door which occupies one of the old buildings has remained almost totally undamaged and unbreached since closure. I feel privileged to have seen somewhere even most American explorers don't know exists.

The building is shaped in roughly a 'T' shape with two angular wings jutting out to either side of the 'bridge' of the 'T'

















This place is all about the incredible decay....






....and the never ending corridors






Most of the doors have hand-painted signs on them, the numbers and some of the lettering in gold and outlined.


























The main big wards were situated on each floor at each end of the 'T' shaped main building.














































One of the few relics from the hospitals past was this vintage Coke vending machine











The laboratory











Dental











Surgical suite






An anechoic chamber for conducting hearing tests
















Oh yeah in the basement it also has a morgue with slab complete with head restraint, which was still able to be adjusted via the little wheel on the side.











Loads more photos here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157646750927624/ ​


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 2, 2014)

Nicely done! What are they like on trespass down them ends? I suppose it varies by state, but I'm thinking they take a harder stance?


----------



## mookster (Nov 2, 2014)

SlimJim said:


> Nicely done! What are they like on trespass down them ends? I suppose it varies by state, but I'm thinking they take a harder stance?



It depends entirely on what state you are in, what county you are in and even what city you are in. Some places like New York City they don't take kindly to it, yet you go up to Buffalo in upstate New York and you'll probably only get a slap on the wrist. Like with police over here it depends entirely on the attitude of the officer, but luckily we never encountered any police at all and although I was worried to start off with I soon relaxed and treated it just like I would here.


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2014)

Sounds like it was quite some weekend. Can't get over how clean this place is.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 2, 2014)

EPIC. This looks fantastic, so much decay. Thanks for sharing this, id love to do this and loads more out in the states!


----------



## Pilot (Nov 2, 2014)

Depressing looking mortuary, but typical of the US military at that time. Must have been miserable to work down there. The head restraint is interesting. I can think of a few cases where it would get in the way of an examination, but a helpfu addition for standard brain exam. Nicely done.


----------



## cuboard (Nov 2, 2014)

wow talk about pristine! mouth watering amount of peeling paint in here what a great location.


----------



## decker (Nov 2, 2014)

What a cool place, love the contrast between the exterior and the decrepit state of the interior.. creepy morgue too, fab pics.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 2, 2014)

Sounds like an unusual but awesome trip! Fab place and great shots


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 2, 2014)

Lots and lots of lovely decay in there. Great stuff.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 2, 2014)

Great report and lots of ace views thanks for sharing.


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 2, 2014)

Some nice peelage, and the morgue is different!


----------



## brickworx (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh wow, the decay in there is special...very nice this. Love the way the coke machine looks like new whilst the rest of the place is so far gone....great pics too. Thanks mate.


----------



## mookster (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone, this place went straight onto my list of 'best things I've seen'!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2014)

This reminds me of the very early 'urbex report' that started appearing after the Care in the Community Act... But waaay better. 
Looks an absolutely breathtaking site, documented absolutely beautifully. Hats off to you Sir!


----------



## forker67 (Nov 3, 2014)

I have the jealousy....


----------



## BearCat (Nov 4, 2014)

Just wow. Love the oddly placed coke machine amongst all the decay. Thanks for sharing this.


----------

